# Yawning?



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

Anyone know why a pregnant goat nearing delivery would 'yawn'? I have 3 ready to go any day, two have ligaments gone or very very close to gone (third's are soft but still there.) They've been doing a yawning motion since Saturday, especially when they're stretching out (positioning babies?) they're also wagging their tails a lot and chewing on everything?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

With them being so big and so close to pregnancy, the kids push on organs ect, could be that they aren't getting full oxygen so, the natural thing the body does, is, it makes us yawn. 
Another thing is, when we get tired, we don't breath in as deeply, so our body yawns. The Does can be tired as well, it takes a lot out of them being so preggo 

Tail wagging is probably because of the discharge, they can feel that. Or certain times of the year , bugs may be bothering them.

Chewing on everything, may be, they are anticipating the moment and are anxious sort to speak. Or, they are craving minerals of some sort.


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

That makes a lot of sense. Thanks so much for all the input! This is my first kidding season obviously.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

One of mine is doing the same thing yawns all the time chews everything eats lots of minerals lots of alfalfa lots of stretching and lots of tail wagging! She looks like a dog she is wagging so much today.


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

That's exactly what mine are doing!!! I've been refilling water multiple times per day because of all the minerals they're eating.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your very welcome


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Bailey yawned alot in the last couple weeks..she made me yawn lol


----------

